
Association of Flight Attendants: The solution is direct payroll subsidies - supdatecron
https://twitter.com/FlyingWithSara/status/1239643212689653761
======
supdatecron
I thought this was relevant for discussion as a way to skip-aside corporate
greed and help those directly affected. The union told Congress the same. Has
this been tried before?

"We have told Congress that any stimulus funds for the aviation industry must
come with strict rules: continued paychecks for every worker and NO stock buy
backs, dividends, executive bonuses, broken contracts, or interference with
organizing."

------
eesmith
This is from Sara Nelson, whose role as a union leader for the AFA played a
key role in ending the government shutdown last year.

